# Slovene: Ivy League college



## *cat*

Pozdravljeni,

Zanima me, kako v leposlovnih besedilih prevajate zvezo "Ivy League college"?

Hvala.


----------



## Orlin

Ovo je naziv ustanove i zato bi trebalo biti po meni Ivy League koledž ili koledž Ivy League.


----------



## *cat*

Orlin said:


> Ovo je naziv ustanova i zato bi trebalo biti po meni Ivy League koledž ili koledž Ivy League.



Hvala. Tako sem delala tudi sama, a me je vseeno zanimalo, če se da napisati še kako drugače. Namreč za tiste bralce, ki jim "Ivy League" ne pove ničesar ...


----------



## Orlin

*cat* said:


> Hvala. Tako sem delala tudi sama, a me je vseeno zanimalo, če se da napisati še kako drugače. Namreč za tiste bralce, ki jim "Ivy League" ne pove ničesar ...


 
Možda je najbolje rešenje izvorni naziv+fusnota s prevodom i/ili dodatnim pojašnjenjem.


----------



## *cat*

Orlin said:


> Možda je najbolje rešenje izvorni naziv+fusnota s prevodom i/ili dodatnim pojašnjenjem.



Verjetno res ... Hvala.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Orlin, "Ivy League" ni naziv posamezne ustanove, temveč (sprva športnega) združenja prestižnih univerz na vzhodu ZDA. Ne vem pa, kako se ta izraz najpogosteje prevaja v slovenščino (sam prevajam le v obratno smer  ).


----------



## *cat*

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Orlin, "Ivy League" ni naziv posamezne ustanove, temveč (sprva športnega) združenja prestižnih univerz na vzhodu ZDA. Ne vem pa, kako se ta izraz najpogosteje prevaja v slovenščino (sam prevajam le v obratno smer  ).



Kolikor sem sama raziskovala (sicer bolj na hitro/kratko) sem lahko povsod zasledila le originalen zapis ... pa vendar se mi dozdeva, da mora obstajati neka slovenska "enačica". Morda kaj v smeri "prvorazrednega" ... Zasledila sem tudi dobeseden prevod "Bršljanova liga" ... ampak ali bi vsi bralci res razumeli za kaj gre?


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Ovo je naziv ustanove i zato bi trebalo biti po meni Ivy League koledž ili koledž Ivy League.




Kako je rekao TriglavNationalPark, nije baš naziv ustanove nego sportskog udruženja/lige koju čine nekoliko poznatih obrazovnih ustanova tj. univeziteta. Koliko vidim u bugarskom se Ivy League prevodi sa Бръшлянова лига (Bršljanova liga)


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> Kako je rekao TriglavNationalPark, nije baš naziv ustanove nego sportskog udruženja/lige koju čine nekoliko poznatih obrazovnih ustanova tj. univeziteta. Koliko vidim u bugarskom se Ivy League prevodi sa Бръшлянова лига (Bršljanova liga)


 
Ja definitivno nisam bio u pravu, pao sam u zabunu da je to samostalna ustanova kad sam pročitao "Ivy League college", ali se u takvom slučaju čudim šta bi moglo značiti "Ivy League college" - nemam ideje osim ako se ne tiče npr. "*an* Ivy League college" - tada bi bilo "neki koledž/ jedan od koledža Bršljanove lige", slažem se da je "Bršljanova liga" pogodan prevod za naziv tog združenja univerziteta na bilo koji južnoslovenski jezik.


----------

